# ET today, test 11th Dec xxx



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

I had my Et today two frosties usrvived the thaw both five cell and looking healthy. This is my 5th ET and would most def like a buddy!!!

If you are testing around the same time then lets us know and we can go through the dreaded 2ww together!!!

Lizzylou


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello


Snap...I too had FET yesterday and test date is 11 Dec.  Feels like its going to be a long 2 weeks.  Our two frosties survived the thaw which I wasn't expecting to be honest.  One lost a cell so was grade 2 but the other was grade 1.

Could really do with a buddy too.  Have you been resting up?

Sammy


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi There

good to have found a buddy!!! I have been resting a bit but am back to work on thurs and i teach young children so no rest for me then.

i personally think if it is gonna work then it will and there is not much you can do! Aside from avoiding bunjee jumping and other silly activities!!!

I see from your notes that you already have a child from a FET lets hope that this time it works again!
what medication are you taking i am on proynova and cyclogest and have been expereinceing cramps which started yesterday although transfer was today

take care and keep in touch 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello

Certainly no rest when there are young children about!  My mum has taken some time off work so she can look after my 15 month old and Ive been able to rest for a couple of days.  Its been lovely!  He was the result of a successful FET.  We had a full cycle of ICSI in August which was negative with blasts so I'm hoping it might be that my body prefers FETs.  

I totally agree with you that there's not much you can do to sway the result - I believe it's dependent on the embryos.  I tried everything to help with our first ICSI cycle and it was negative. The next time I did nothing, in fact I ate rubbish, drank no water, didn't rest much and it worked.

Enjoy your day of rest before going back to work.

It'll be nice to have a buddy... there doesn't seem to be much IVF action around here at the moment.

Chat soon

Sammy


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sam

I am so glad you saifd what you just did about it working when you ate rubbish etc etc, as i have been beating myself up about not eating organic and not having acupuncture etc etc. I just cant afford to do all these things on top of paying for all the treatment.

I am on progynova and cyclogets and have been having period like cramps since before the transfer so goodness only knows what is going on. I am not going to listen to every twinge and cramp and just get on with things i am sure that is the best way. 

take care and lets enjoy this 2ww i am sure thst happiness is the key!!! By the way did you see Rob Winston last night? I knew the 2nd couple were preg as she was always smiling and i heard somewhere that endorphines are necessary to maintian a preg so my advice is to keep smiling!!! We watched a lee evans video last night and that certainly did the trick  

sorry i am gibbering now 

Lizzylou


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello there

I'm totally with you on the money thing.  I had loads of reflexology for my first two cycles of IVF but just can't afford to do that now and neither do I have the time.  Well being could be the key.  I was working in London during our first cycle and felt stressed and unhappy in my job.  I gave up work for my second cycle and felt so much happier and more relaxed.  I'm sure it helped.

During our last treatment I had an awful lot going on with birthdays, weddings etc.  I felt very stressed.  This time Ive absolutely nothing going on so can just relax - well as much as I can with a toddler running around    I think youre right with the happiness thing- sounds like a good idea must try and do lots of laughing.

I did watch the Dr Winston programme, have been watching it every week with great interest.  I got really emotional when the Essex couple's little girl started crying in the car when their first cycle failed   It was nice to see a happy outcome for all involved last night. 

I remember getting lots of cramps with the cyclogest and its so hard not to analyse every little twinge.  I haven't had any yet this time on the crinone, still lots of time for that though.

What age children do you teach?  I wish I'd gone into teaching or childcare.  I bet its hard work but you must have lots of lovely/funny moments.  I was a legal secretary before I gave up work and I'd been doing the same thing for years and it had become really dull and boring and I hated being stuck in an office all day along with all the office politics that went with it.  Much prefer my job now even though it can be exhausting some days 

How do you feel about your treatment are you feeling positive?  I'm feeling very mixed, trying to stay positive but because it didn't work last time I have a feeling it won't again this time.  Fingers crossed for us both   

Sammy


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sammy

I teach 4-5 year olds so they are quite demanding and we are rehearsing for the nativity play which is stressful but i am determined not to get stressed when I go back tom!!!!

I was feeling pos about the cycle but my embies were not as good as last time and they are both 5 cell so i am not feeling pos about it anymore and i really wish that i could!!!!! I am hoping things are going to be different this time as I have had a polyp removed which was there for the last three cycles!!

We will have to see!!!

I am sure the relaxed and happy attitude is the way to go, I had a really stressful toss and turny nights sleep last night and ended up in the spare room.....not a good first night, DH and I were getting really annoyed with each other too!!!!

maybe you and I should think of some jokes to set the laughter off ; 
take care
Lizztlou
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pam03 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi all,
May i join u all here. its been great help reading through ur posts. i too had FET this month.
I had 3 1day embies (2 3celled and 1 2celled) transferred on 28th and i test on the 12th dec. I am on Cyclogest and progynova. I see that you all have some kind of cramps but i am worried coz i dont feel anything as of yet.. I only have watery discharge(sorry ) Is that bad??
Lots of luck to all of us here!!!
Pam


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello Pam

Hope you are resting up after your transfer.  You are very welcome to join us on the 2WW.  I should read too much into the cramps I think some people get them and others don't.  The discharge is perfectly normal don't worry.

Lizzie - hope the kiddies are giving you an easy time at work.  I too had a terrible nights sleep last night.  Calum, my little boy woke from midnight and didn't settle until 2.30am when I caved in and brought him into our bed so I could get some sleep.  Little monkey is either trying it on or there's a reason for it, he does have a bit of a cold.  Hope he will be better tonight.

I hope things are different for you this time.  I had a friend who was having trouble conceiving and she was all set to have IVF but had to have a fibroid removed before she could start.  She then fell pregnant naturally just before her IVF appointment.  Don't know whether fibroids are similar to polyps - sorry if theyre not.

I wish I had asked how many cells my embryos were all I know is that one was grade 1 and the other grade 2 and that they were day 2 cleaved embryos. I'm just curious now.

Wish I was good at telling jokes but I'm the worlds worst joke teller not that I ever remember them anyway.

Have some of these instead                 

Sammy


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Dont worry about cramping (she says  ) I had cramps before ET so am really confused!!!! I must admit i do have them quite a lot and a dull ache and lower bacheache. I had all of these last time and was preg but it must be the drugs as this time i had this prior to transfer so def cannot read too much into ANYTHING!!!!! so hard not to though eh?

hope all is well with everyone and that this board is full of       

take care 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Snap! I also had ET on Monday 27th, but I've been given 13th December as my test day...wonder why I have to wait another couple of days more than you?!! I hate this waiting part and worry about every little twinge. It's going to be a long couple of weeks! I took a little time off of work as well as there would be no way I could take it easy otherwise, especially as I don't dare tell them I'm trying again after having only just returned from maternity leave. 

wishing you all the best.
Lx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me joining you all here, I had 2 4 cells put back on 29th testing 12th, this is our first ever frozen transfer never managed to get any before I am on progynova and ultrogestan, this is also Donor egg as I am 42 now, but been trying for a child on n off for almost 20 yrs  just wish it would work, had an ectopic many yrs ago that wasn't nice back then they had no choice but to remove tube and a horrible c section scar to go with it, would be nice to chat here with someone whose on the same cycle, I mainly use the treatment outside the UK thread, although we actually live in Sunny Spain at the moment  hope you are all holding in there fingers crossed for us all  

Love

Marina


----------



## hayleyclayton (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi girs could i join you all had et on 28/11 so due to test on sun 10th dec. Had 2 embies transferred 1 3 cell and 1 6 cell. Had no symptoms really yet apart from some lower stomach pain and a bit of lower back ache  but as u al know your mind can play tricks on you!!. This is my first fet transfer good luck to everyone  take care ove hayleyxx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello everyone, there's quite a few of us now - more the merrier I say, it'll make these difficult two weeks pass a little easier.  Its going so slowly for me.  Ive had absolutely no symptoms yet but trying not to read anything into that either.  I have been trying to eat lots of soup for lunch and been keeping my tummy warm with layers of clothes.  I read those tips in the Zita West book and it seemed to work with the treatment for my son.

Sending lots of      for everyone here

Sammy


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello - room for a small one?

I'm on my 6th 2ww - so I should be an expert - but ho hum - it ain't getting any easier   I worked out I've spent more than 3 months of my life on 2ww - how rubbish is that!  

Anyway, had 1 x 2 cell embryo replaced on the 27th Nov and my test date is 11th Dec.

This has all been done within my natural cycle - thank God - no loopy juice drugs this time - PHEW! However, my clinic has just changed and if I need another fet, I will have to go on the old drugs next time 

I went back to work on Wednesday - and now feel much better for it, (however, feel rather tired - had a busy week). Me and lovely dh are having a chill out weekend - early to bed & lie ins, meeting with friends etc. - NICE! 

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend - no wild parties mind! 

How many of you have gone back to work & how many are on a jolly?


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to all those aho are new. Is great to have so many people to share this natsy 2ww with!!

I will do personals later as in a mad rush today but just wanted to check in a say HI to all!! Hoe everyone is ok
lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clari (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello ladies

Can I join you all?  I've been reading your postings and noticed we're all be testing more or less around the same time.

My story goes like this:

My DH & I have been trying for over 10 yrs and decided to go for ICSI in Aug 2005.  I was very lucky to fall pregnant but sadly lost the baby at 4 months. We were devastated especially as we've been trying for so many years.

As it affected me emotionally I thought I had to give myself time to recover before I try again.

We were lucky to have 4 frozen embryos which we used last week.  Basically two survived which was put back in me on 29 Nov.  The hospital told me I can test on 12 Dec but I've heard some ladies test like 2 or 3 days before and get a positive.

Oh my frozen embryos when thawed were 8 and 5 cells.  The next day when I went in for the transfer the 8 cell had moved to the next stage.  The 5 cell had gained another cell.  So fingers crossed.

However, I'm worried that I'm not getting any symtoms.

I just hope my little embies have implanted.

Good luck to all you ladies.

love
Clari
x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there, I'm also on my 2 ww after an FET of 3 embryos (4 cell, 4 cell and 3 and a bit!) yesterday so hope it's alright to join you all. For some reason mine were defrosted just before being popped in, so I hope they're dividing right now inside my warm tummy.   This is my 3rd FET also having had 1 fresh, all BFNs. Did have a natural pregnancy that ended in mc 4 years ago,     so i've got my fingers crossed.  

Hope you're all feeling well. I'm tucked up in bed ( our heating is broken) and back to my reception class on Monday. 

Take care 
Kay xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi kay

Did i understand right? are you a reception teacher?
I am too

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Welocome Clari

So sorry to hear fo your loss it must have been awful 

Lets have fingers crossed for you and all of us this time  

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, reception teacher and up to my ears in nativity rehearsals, flying sheep and lost angels ( kids aren't really sure of their characters yet!!!)
Kay xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Kay 

Me too, i said to the doc the other day at the clinic " I have got as much chance of getting preg naturally as the Nat play being alright on the night"   

Have you had any symptoms yet?

How many attempts have you had before?
it would be great if it works just in time for christmas!!  

lizzy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Kay just read your details sorry about previous question


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Quite alright Lizzy, I only just added my details so they wren't there before! Only on day 2 at the moment so no symptoms. Felt nothing when I was pregnant either so not really expecting much. Backache from typing in bed though!!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Lizzy & Kay

Hey - I'm a Nursery teacher - just had a   'Fairy Night' in the Nursery  - we were decorating the Nursery for hours with the children's paintings & models - got a winter wonderland, Santa's Lounge with fireplace & sheepskin rug, a stable role play area, a train to sit on & ride all going on in the room.  
It has been a very hectic week but well worth it when we dressed up & let the children enter - so magical - their eyes were on stalks - a definite perk of the job!
Haven't even started the Nativity yet - just been learning some of the songs - will crack on with it on Monday


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there   

Are you on a 2ww at the moment? Pehaps I'll read your notes first! 

Kay xxx

p.s. nice to talk about something other than fertility....even if it is children! Do we teachers talk about anything else?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oo yes, g.s. you are due to test the day that I think I'll be tested. Have to call my doctor, forgot on Friday!

Kay xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Kay

I asked DH - 'would it be too early to test today?'

He, understandably, was not impressed, I just had a mad 5 mins and thought it may be the right thing to do.  
Anyway - I've come to my senses and we have agreed - to leave it to at least Friday - corr blimey - it's dragging a bit! 

How are you getting on? Are you back in school?

Take it easy 

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, back tomorrow.   Haven't practiced the songs for the nativity and I'm the pianist!!!! Sounds very dodgy at the moment, get my results just before the show too, yikes!!! 

Kay xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone

how is everyone feeling today!! I have had quite a few shooting pains im tummy today i had these last time and it was a BFP but i do tend to get them just before my period too. You just cant tell one minute i am pos as my symtoms are the same as last time and the next i am negative as i have been really stressed about EVERYTHING!!!! lately so just not sure AGH!!!!!

take care and love to all

lizzy


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh pooey, just typed a reply and my computer lost it   I was saying that you should take any sign as a positive sign Lizzy   Although it's easier said than done   Anyway, I've decided that this time I'm actually going to get pregnant with 1 or 2 nice healthy babies!!!!   So I'm taking all the signs as a +. No signs = +, AF cramps = +, imaginary sore (.)(.)s = +, choccy biscuit craving = + , at least that's what the dancing chocolate biscuit says  . If not then a jolly good   will be had with plenty of     .

We're gonna get a BFP!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Got my test date right, 11th Dec it will be so should get results on 12th.....it's gonna be positive!!!!!       
Kay xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Lizzy - You are NOT alone Mrs! 
I am going crazy - throughout this 2ww I have been trying my very very best to be positive - however our embie wasn't the best (2 cell with fragmentation), however, me and lovely dh believe, they wouldn't replace it if they thought it wasn't good enough - I've got high hopes for this one!!!

I've got all the pre menstrual symptoms - but that could be good or bad - ARRRRRGGGGGHH!

Please don't think I'm completely ga ga - it's just I need to air my frustrations as only me, dh and my lovely colleague know about this 2ww - so I don't really have anyone to share my crazy feelings with - so you have to put up with me.

Rambling - so going before I alienate you all!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Your post sounds fine, I just posted a really moany one. 

   for you xxxxx
Kay xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't worry guys this is what this site is all about!!!

My af aches are getting stronger and i am worrying as they were this not strong last time, it is a nightmare, but i will continue to think i am preg until proven otherwise. MY embies were both 4 cell and i usually have 8 cell, so you never know it may work this time with less cells. I seem to always do well when the odds are stacked against me!!!!

love to everyone

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Lizzylou - 'I seem to always do well when the odds are stacked against me!!!!'

I liked your quote - made me think about myself & I feel like you - It made me smile & feel better!

So how are all you 11th Dec testers? I have had off & on spotting during my 2ww - it stopped a few days ago and started again this am (only a tiny weeny bit) sorry if it's tmi
 It seems quite rare I think. I really hope it ain't the witch on her way to haunt me 

Has anyone been tempted to have a little quick go on a pee stick yet? I HAVE!!! But am trying to hold out till Monday, (that's if witchy doesn't come) - oh cripes - going a bit mad now - want to know now!

Liz & Kay - how are the nativities coming along? YIKES - don't think mine will be ready for next Thursday!

Hope you are all ok - let me know how your 2ww are getting on. Don't let me be the only one who's gone completely bonkers!


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello Fellow Testers

How are we all doing?

Its official this 2ww is now driving me insane - I hate it.  I started off feeling really positive and now I don't feel positive at all.  No reason for it, just a gut feeling.  Ive had absolutely no symptoms except for heartburn which I never ever get normally but I'm sure this isn't a sign.  I really feel like this hasn't worked again    Roll on Monday.  Ive been tempted to test today but I am definitely going to wait until Sunday.  

g.s.  Spotting is normal I thought.  I hope the old   stays away for you.

Take care everyone - not too long now


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all

Sammy I was going to test on Sunday too!!!! Lets hope it will be good news for us all!! That would be great if it was!!! I always start off really pos and then think i am doomed by about day 6-7 i think!!! I reckon its because its all happening and then it goes to nothing but waiting!!! More time to think and more time to worry!!!!AGH!!!!!!!!!!!

I personally think spotting in 2ww is good as its a sign of implantation bleed i have been hoping for some myself!! Have you had this before g.s? It may be a good sign

On the nativity play front, we have got ours tom dress rehearsal in the morn infront of the whole school and then on fri at 6pm to the parents. Yest morning we did it and they were fab, myself and the other teacher just had a quiet chat and they ran through it twice with few prompts, we then practiced it one last time in the afternoon and BIG mistake they were awful. Def more fresh in the morning. I am looking forward to seeing them all dressed up in their costumes!!! 

well good luck girls lets keep positive and hope for the best i will test sunday night but period is due sat so i may know before then!!!!!!!!!!


p.s do you think me carrying on teaching at work the last two weeks will have a neg effect on my outcome what with all the stress of christmas etc etc?? please be honest as i have been a bit stressed lately and can feel everthing in my tummy 
take care

Lizzy


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Lizzie

Don't think it's a problem being at work, always be told to follow a normal life....althought the old hormones might make you cry when you see the kiddies all dressed up!!    Makes me cry!!!    When's your show? Mine's on Thurs 14th....forgot to bring the music home to practise on the piano again!!!   

Kay xxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

I hope you all don't mind me posting but I've just read through and wanted to wish you all heaps of luck for your testing dates.  I had two FET and on the second one I had a 3 cell and 4 cell replaced and I'm not 26weeks 3days with a lovely little girl.  

So it can work and I wish you all the best Christmas present ever!!!

Love Y xx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Yogi - thanks for your inspirational message - fingers crossed! It could be us! 

Lizzie - I have opted to go back to school as I definitely think it helps to keep my mind off the 2ww (especially as this is such a manic time of year with everything going on at school - have to be there really - would feel too guilty to stay off). Maybe if I need to have another 2ww in the near future I might consider doing it part time - mornings only - I don't know! 

Kay - my nativity is on Thursday too! Poor little kiddy winks are struggling to remember all the carols 7 songs - looks like me & my Nursery Nurse will be doing a duet! 

Yeah - will definitely be testing over the weekend - I just can't help myself! 
As with the spotting - I always have this prob just before the witch arrives - and this is a natural cycle 2ww so can't take this symptom as a good sign.

Awwwww - Please let us have a sober Christmas due to pregnancies galore.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Well Girls

I don't know what to think, I was naughty this morning and tested with a first response HPT, I saw a faint line, then this afternoon I tested again  and it was a shade darker within about 1 min!!! I am 10dp2dt SO along way to go and until I get a beta done I am not going to get my hopes up, but its a step in the right direction, still cant believe I have seen 2 lines!!! BFP I pray it stays. So my tiny spotting was a good sign for me.

Love to all

Good Luck with testing everyone  

marina


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

congrats marina!!!!


                                  I have been a naughty girl and tested early                   
I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LIZZYLOU
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

P.s i told you spotting was a good sign marina, also get yourself a clearblue test i had loada troubke with first response!!!! how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow girls, that's greeeeeaaaaat, all the best to ya   I'm waiting till my blood test on Monday, no early ones for me.

Kay xxxx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

I too have been naughty and tested early and so far it's BFP!! There must be something in the water! I have absolutely no symptoms so am having trouble believing it's true as last time I felt really different. Will test 'properly' on Weds 13th, praying that nothing changes. Love to all who got an early BFP today!

Lisa x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lisa

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a really good feeling about this thread and was saying how great it would be if we all get BFP, we could start our own preg thread and support each other all the way!!!!!!

Lizzy


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

WOWSERS!
Fantastic News You Ladies! 

I tested this morning - nothing! Will test again tomorrow - that's if that nasty witch doesn't show her evil face before the morning.

Got horrible af vibes - I've been a right moody noodle with dh and feel as if I'm due on any mo 

Ho hum - hopefully all your preggie vibes will rub off on us ladies awaiting our great news!

tara for now x


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lizzy

I'll definitely join you if you start that thread! I'm so pleased for you and everyone else. I felt like going for the FET was a long shot and was likely to fail (as it had done for me in the past) so I'm a bit shocked! Especially as up until today I've been all doom and gloom whenever the few I've told have asked about the treatment, I just didn't want to get anyones hopes up, mine included.

I'm back to work tommorrow so I'll have to feign a back problem in case any equipment needs moving. Which is going to be hard as I'm rubbish at not telling the truth! 

Love and hugs to all
Lisa


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well done girls on your   s  

Well I tested early this morning too   I used a Clearblue test but it gave me a     When I looked at the test again I noticed there was no line in the control window so I read the leaflet and it said the result could not be read if there was no line in the control window.  This was at 6am this morning and I had no more tests in the house.  I was going to leave it and just go along for my blood test on Monday but DH pursuaded me to get another test so I did and retested this afternoon and it was a     I can't believe it - I was convinced it hadn't worked.  Ive had no symptoms at all, except tiredness but I'd put that down to the crinone as it says in the leaflet it can cause drowsiness.  Today has certainly been a day of mixed emotions - we were crying sad tears this morning and happy tears this afternoon.  We are so very very happy    It was the FET that worked for me last time  

Hopefully all these  s will stick and we can continue to support each other all the way.  I also hope this is the start of many more  s on the FET board. What a wonderful Christmas present for us all.

Wishing all the testers loads and loads of luck      

Sammyxxxx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohh Sammy congratulations on the   I am so pleased for you! Getting that neg must have been awful thank God your DH persuaded you to have another go! I have to admit that I always use Clearblue digital now, after some bad experiences with First Response and trying to read lines that dissapear etc. At least with the digital it either says pregnant or not pregnant. If you get a pregnant you at least know that it's unlikely to be wrong, plus the added bonus of seeing that magical word! I keep looking at mine from yesterday (sad I know!) my DH keeps telling me 'it won't change you know'.

This is so good to get so many   as I've spent the last few days compairing how many FET BFP's there are to IVF etc. And the ratio wasn't good! Let's hope we even things out a bit now!

take care have a wonderful weekend (which I'm sure you are having now!)
love Lisa x
P.S. I've also had no symptoms except tiredness which I put down to the drugs as well!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

I simply cannot believe it there are so many BFPs i had a good feeling when i started this thread its def the good luck thread!!!

Lets hope evryone else who is due to test can join us!!!

Can someone please tell me how you get those lovely BFP signs!!!

Lizzy


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s Without sounding too dense will we all be sue in Sept, I have roughly calculated that month but am not sure if I have doen ti right. 

I will be 4 weeks tom!!!

Lizzy

p.s i am gonna start a babies due in Sept thread on buns in the oven part if that is right someone who knows please confirm


----------



## hayleyclayton (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi unfortunately i got a bfn today   congratulations to everyone on their bfp's . Obviously not goodluck for me this time love hayleyx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hayley -  sorry to read youve had a  look after yourself and make sure you enjoy your Christmas  

Lizzy - a huge congrats to you 

I'll look forward to chatting to you more over on the bun in the oven board.

The dates for this transfer were exactly 10 days later than the dates for the FET for my son and he was born on 17 August although he was 2 weeks overdue. I was given a due date of 6 August so I would expect our due dates to be the middle of August sometime. We have loads going on in August now - Calum was born on our wedding anniversary and 4 days later its my birthday. With another birthday now we'll just have to have one big party in August to cover everything. I know some people try to avoid August babies but we're not fortunate enough to plan when our babies are going to be born. Being born in August didn't seem to affect me too badly  Anyway they could be 2 weeks late and then they might just make September but I'm sure none of us care - I know I don't 

Oh yes to get the  symbol just click on the [more] button to the right of the smilies when you reply and it'll open up a new window full of smilies for you.

I bet we're all walking around with big beaming smiles this weekend 

Take care
Sam
xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hayley - so sorry about your negative result.

     

What are your plans now? Will you have more tx? Do you have any more   babies?

Hope you are ok xxx

As for me - the witch has yet to appear - I haven't tested today - as I feel so premenstrual that I don't think it's worked - will test in the morning if no witch - don't feel too hopeful  

Kay - Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## hayleyclayton (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi gs good luck 4 tomorrow. We have no more frozen babies so we will prob have tx next year at some point 1st ivf was private so prob use our nhs free go next time so all depends how long have to wait. Got to have a small  op on my bladder in jan so we have to wait till after that. wishing u lots of luck 4 tomorrow love hayleyxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Hayley

so sorry to hear your news, was today test day or did you test early if you did then make sure you do another test as not all pgs show up ealry!!

gs and kay good luck for tom i shall be thinking of you!!
I am so desparate for this one to stay with me, the worry is never ending isn't it!!!!

Love

lizzylou
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hayleyclayton (Jan 10, 2006)

Lizzylou, Test day was today i knew really it hadn't worked as af arrived. Will try again next yr at some point a fresh cycle of ivf after my bladder op. congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

So sorry to read your bfn Hayley thinking of you 

Good Luck gs for tomorrow  

Lizzylou I feel the same very worried, until that beta tells me different I will not stop worrying and even then until when ever, I don't test officially until Tuesday but funny I joined this thread something told me too 

Love to all

marina


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry to those who got BFNs    , but congrats to those who got BFPs  . Everyones's turn will come some day I'm sure, it's just all this waiting and not knowing that's so tough.     to those testing tomorrow with me and soon after.

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Can i join this thread as there seems to be lots of BFP'S on here  

 to all of you that have had bfp's and   to all you ladies which havent.

Im on my 1st fet due to test friday   i had my 1st ivf cycle in june and got a bfp lost 1 of the babies to a ruptured ectopic the other baby was in the correct place and managed to hold on till 9wks when i had my scan it showed bubs heart had stopped   this was my 5th loss so im very scared if this works   so far i have had zich symptoms last time i had loads the usual sore veiny breasts, tiredness and increased hunger this time nothing at all...feel absolutley normal  
Oh well if it doesnt work this time (which im thinking it hasnt) we can try again
  to kay who is testing tomorrow and anyone else


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad you came over Emma, thanks for the luck! Same to you!    

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks honey


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Emma-welcome i think i have spoken to you on another thread!! Do not worry about no symptoms each time is so diff, i was convinced that it had not worked this time as boobs did not really hurt but it did!!!

I was also so stressed with work etc etc that i thought it had a snowball chance in hell of working. Do not give up hope it is really ealry days for you and now that you are on the BFP lucky thread 

i am sorry to hear of your losses, I too have had 2 m/c and an eptopic so i know what you mean about being nervous, i have got a tender uterus right now and that is how my last m/c began so i am worried!!

infact i would like to ask the other girls who have just got a bfp have you got any pain or soreness is this normal at such an early stage??

take care everyone and kay good luck   for tom!!!

Lizzylouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lizzy-I know pain is normal hun, as its the uterus stretching   so hoping its good news hun  
Have you asked your clinic for your bloods to be taken its just i know its a nightmare waiting for the 6wk scan it may help put your mind at rest till the scan   forgive me if you have already done this  

Thanks for the welcome too


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome Emma!

Well I haven't had the most exciting weekend - and feeling sorry for myself.

However, tonight, just after 'Planet Earth' went to have a knicker check then decided to do a sneaky test......2 faint lines  Did another test - positive on that one too. 
I've had two bloody glasses of wine today as I had convinced myself af was due any minute. 

Crikey - I am walking round like a zombie - going to have a blood test in the morning so will let you know how I get on. 

Please please let us all be happy and have the positive results we have wanted for so so long x


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

gs... FANTASTIC news!!!! congratulations so pleased for you  

Love

Marina


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gs-      well done you

Any symptoms at all im so convinced this hasnt work and could do with some hope


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

G.S congrats!!!!!!

I cannot believe that we have nealry all got a BFP what a lucky thread i had the feeling all this time that we were the lucky bunch!!!  Lets hope the luck continues!!! 

Good luck emma thinking of you hun  

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone heard from Kay


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

A Quick Hello!

It's been confirmed by the clinic today  

Me a dh are completely gob smacked!

Will write a proper message later x

Kay - Please let you be ok & have a positive xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gs Well done honey


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Can I sneak in on this VERY lucky thread, had a natural FET and transfer was last Wednesday, absolutely no drugs before or after - feels great! 

I'm due to have a blood test week today 18th Dec, but have just bought 10 early pg tests on line  !!! Going to start testing from Thursday!!

Have suffered 5 ectopics (natural), 2 IVFs BFN, 1 FET BFN, IVF in October BFP but immediately miscarried and now this FET - not holding out much hope its worked as haven't rested one bit!!!

Kay - I really hope you have good news x


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone - Can I please join your lucky thread.  I have been reading with eagerness but never posted before.  I am hoping your lucky vibes rub off on me and everyone else on their 2ww.

I have an ICSI cycle back in June/July.  I got a positive on the test day but it was faint.  It reamined faint for the next 4/5 days, then went negative.  It was the worst result possible - the not really knowing.

Had a FET last Wednesday (6th) using our only 2 frosties.  Both survived the thaw, one at 3 cell and the other at 2/3 cell but they hadn't didvided by the time of the transfer. I was told I could either still have them transferred with a slim chance or not go through.  We decided to go through with the transfer and the embryologist told us that the 3 cell one was definitely doing something just before the transfer, so I am hoping that it may have got stronger and divided.

Congratulations to all of you on your BFPs.  May you all have very health & happy pregnancies.

A big hug to those whose didn't get it.  I just wish it could work for all of us.

Jules x


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Good luck Jules and welcome to the site

We had transfer on the same day!!! Was your medicated or Natural?


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Spicy - Mine was medicated.  Buserelin, then progynova which I am still taking along with Cyclogest.  No crinone gel this time!! x

How about you?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there, well done g.s.,   ta everyone for asking about me, I did the blood test but get resukts tomorrow, I gave some positive glances to my blood and I'm sure it worked he he, we'll see tomorrow.

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules and spicy welcome

Jules you followed me  

Kay-I have been worried thank god   for tomorrow


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck for tom kay   

i will be watching this thread like a hawk so dont keep us in suspense!!!! 

take care

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Morning All!!

Kay - Wishing you the best of luck for today!!!

Emma - Had to get myself attached to this lucky thread, need all the luck in the world.  Hope you are ok, not much longer now.  Are you going to test early this time?

Spicy - Thanks for your welcome message

Hi to everyone else 

Jules x


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jules - mine was a natural cycle, no drugs before or after and completely drug free now - love it!!! But at the same time because I feel so normal I keep forgetting they are in there and not rested at all  

Kay - good luck for the results today sending lots of positive vibes your way!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Kay-  hoping its good news   

Spicy-I have done the same forgotten they were there and carrying on pretty much as normal at home  

Jules-Yeah will be testing early again, not holding out much hope if im honest, think i realised and accepted that last week


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Are you feeling anything hun?

Starting to drive me mad now, transfer was a week tomorrow, I'm not on any drugs think my AF is due Thursday!!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Can I join this lucky thread?.......................(Emma & Jules I'm not stalking you...........honest )

This is my 2nd medicated FET ~ et was 6th december so test day is 18th. Had 1 grade 1 3 cell embies transfered (only 1 of 6 survived - gutted) But my MIL has been saying only to have 1 put back all along so lets hope she knows something we don't  Had natural m/c and ruptured ectopic and m/c twins from our 1st IVF so praying this is our time.

The no. of BFP in this thread is amazing so lets hope we can keep up the trend   

Mac x


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome Mac - this is definately a lucky site - I also test on the 18th, although I have just bought 10 hpt from internet so will be testing from Thursday!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Mackie and everyone else


Where is kay cant believe she is keeping us waiting


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I'm still b*****y waiting!!!! Called the doctor and he's not picking up the phone. The results will be in his office and I know that he's not actually there until tomorrow morning and probably hasn't had time to look!!! grrrrrr........this is so horrible......I wanna know either way!!!!!!
              

this is my doc ... , he's not telling!!!

I'll hopefully tell you tomorrow then! Another night full oif weird dreams, they were all about getting a positive result though!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kay-Get a pee stick


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Kay

I agree with Emma do a home test, if you have not yet had your period then thats a good sing

all the best

Lizzy


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Me too Kay, do a home test, that is terrible, absolutely awful making you wait like that, surely to god he knows this is IVF and how much of emotional rollercoaster this is, I can't beleive it to be honest, I so mad with him


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

UPDATE...BETA

OMG..... just had my phonecall from IVI where I had my beta done its 299 I am in a state of shock!!!! this is only day 13 of 2dt so its official I can actually say it BFP!!!!, there is still along way to go and I pray that it stays and grows, thanks for everyones support on here I don't know what I would of done without you girls I have been ripping my hair out all day waiting for the results, well since saturday I have been anxious.


Love

Marina


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Someone told me you're testing tomorrow Emma74, good luck hun. Hopefully I'll know tomorrow too!     

Kay xxx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

- Congratulations Marina that's fantastic news.  I wish you a very happy & healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well done Marina and congratulations.  Your levels are excellent.  Mine were 256.  Does anyone else know what their levels were - just out of interest.

g.s.  congratulations to you   

Hello Emma, Jules, Spicy and Mackie - wishing you all BFPs and hope this thread brings you lots of luck    

Kay - I don't know how on earth you have managed to hold off doing a home test - I really hope tomorrow brings you some good news - you are never going to sleep tonight - surely!!!!!!!  GOOD LUCK


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done marina      

Might chicken out tomorrow now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all  

As i thought its a BFN for me today..im fine as i knew i was pg from the start just didnt feel right from when the embies went in   but there is a next time and think i may try another fresh cycle as they agree with me more  

  to everyone else testing


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Emma, when is your official test date?

Kay - sending you lots of positive vibes today xxx

Marina - fantastic levels - enjoy the next 9 months xx

Jules and Mac how are you both today?


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Emma, so sorry hun, sending you lots of


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ThanKs Spicy

Friday is my test date but got a bfp 2 days early last time and i just feel normal so i just know the result is correct..im not going to kid myself  

Good luck to you honey


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Emma, but I would still test on the official date, two of my friends who had IVF tested on the official date and got the faintest of lines, if they had of tested even a day early they would of been BFN, they both have beautiful baby boys xx

Really praying its just too early xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thanks spicy i will test again


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for the congrats hasnt sunk in yet been waiting for so many years for this its all so unreal 

Emma hope you get a better result on the day  

Kay hope your a positive fingers crossed 

Love to you all

A shocked Marina!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, BFN again, I didn't even cry this time, just have a huge headache.   Oh well, doctor wants to look at my endometrium so perhaps he'll find a reason why I'm such a failure!!!   Drunken Christmas for me  

Good luck Emma on test 2  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Aahhhh Kay I am so sorry ^cuddle^

Emma naughty girl testing early    Test again on Friday hunni 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

OH Kay I am so sorry hun, but you listen lady you are NOT a failure don't start down that road, you have to take some time to relax over Xmas, new year, new start - we are all here for you and each and every one of us knows exactly what you are going through and how you feel xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, you're right though Spicy, I see you've been through about the same as me so lets stick together till the end!!! (when we're holding a bouncing baby or in our arms)

Kisses
Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kay-Im sorry to hear your news chick   your not a failure and YOU will be a mummy   

Thanks Mackie, no point in testing honey i know when im pg and im not will test friday to keep you and spicy quiet though


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi all

Kay i am so sorry, you know you are not a failure, it just takes some time this old IVF lark!! Some people get lucky first time but hey ho look at me it has taken me five goes.!! Dont ever give up you will get there in the end!! Stay strong 

Emma i did the test last time to shut hubby up and i was pg, i also got a very faint line on day 14 and tested 2 days early and nothing!!! I also did this test just to prove a point to DH and agin i was wrong.....you really never can tell.it aint over till the fat withch sings!!!! good luck

Lizzylou
  p.s hi to everyone else!!! hope you are all ok!!


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Mackie, Spicy & Jules - WELCOME!

Marina - WELL DONE!

I am fit to burst with telling our parnets/friends/families - but we have decided to wait until March - such a long time to wait - but think it's the most sensible thing to do! Oh please let everything work out ok xxx


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Kay - you have to hold onto your dream flower and never give up, you will get there in the end and when we do our babies oh my god our babies will be such special babies xxx

Emma - thats my girl - test on official day - hoping to prove you wrong hun!!!

G.S. - gosh well done you for not telling anyone - I haven't told my family yet we are doing this FET hoping to give them a very happy xmas present - but not feeling very hopeful at the moment to be honest!

Mackie & Jules - how are you both?


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

G.S why are you waiting until march? I was going to wait until the 12 week scan, however i have already told my parents as they knew i was doing tx!!!

i really hope it works out too and am so paranoid when i go to the loo so scared of seeing blood as that is what happened last time. I do however feel sick already and i know that is a good sign and as each day pass i feel a wee bit better...well kind of anyway

good luck to us alleh?


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Evening All!!!!

Emma - I hope you are wrong but as you said you know your own body.  Please do test again as it looks like others have beaten the odds.  I am going to wait until the test day only because I have that day off, so unless I come on any earlier than that I'd rather do it when I don't have to go into work.  I've had no symptoms either!!

Kay - I'm so sorry to hear your news, I was so hopeful for you!!!  Please look after yourself and do anything that makes you feel better!!!

Mackie - How are you doing?   Have you still got the pains  I'm hoping they are a good sign.  Nothing for me at all.

Well I went back to work today.  A few of the girlies know what I've been going through and it really helps to have them to talk to.  My boss is really good too, even though he's a male he's been very understanding.  I've got next Wednesday off to test and I have no further holiday left because I've used most of it for IVF.  He's letting all of us have Friday 22nd off which is great, so not long now!!

How has everyone else found work and IVF.  I work in HR and our company doesn't have any policy for IVF treatment as there is no official government legislation.  It seems each case is looked at individually.  There are 1200 people where I work and apparently I'm not the first to have IVF even though its a very male orientated business.  The first cycle they were very good, but I feel a bit of a pain now, so I've taken holiday really except for the scans when I've just popped out & gone back to work.

Hi to Spicy - Thanks for asking.  I'm doing ok, a bit numb as I don't have as much hope as everyone else but its not over until its over I guess.  

Hi to GS - Hope you are well!!

Hi to everyone else I may have missed and all you lucky girls with BFPs

Jules x


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Lizzylou - Sorry I forgot you in my last post.  Hope you are okay and that you are feeling ok - Congratulations by the way!!!


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

All our friends know about our IVFsituation - however, we kept this fet a secret! We are bursting at the seams - we are desperate to tell our parents & close friends but want to make sure everything is A ok before then. Not sure when my 12 week scan will be as I'm a bit confused of how pregnant I am 
The fet was on the 27th Nov and positive test date was 11th December - so am I 2 weeks pregnant? Sorry - I am a DUMBO! Can one of you lovelies help me sort out my dates! I go for my scan on 5th Jan!

Rambling - so going now!

Tara now x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gs you should be 4wks 3 days pg today   well done chick


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

hey there everyone.

g.s. Someone has started a how many weeks pregnant am I thread after tx. (not sure of the actual title) so perhaps the posts can tell you how far gone you are!  

I'm in a panick. Doc wants to talk to me AND DH on Wed as things aren't working, uh oh, is this the " You should stop trying" talk?  

Kay xxx


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Morning ladies, well still no AF and still no pg tests!!!! Very angry ordered them on Monday, I've told the ebayer I want my money back and I will send them back to me, no point now I wanted them as they were early detection, my bloods are due Monday!!

Think I'm going out today to buy home test, will test tomorrow and tuesday, won't get results from blood until tuesday, not sure how I feel really, feel like AF is lurking to be honest, I'm on no drugs and I think I would be due today so nothing to stop it unless of course I have a wee embie holding on


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Spicy - you sound just like i did & I got a  
My fet was a natural cycle one!
I good luck darlin'!   

Kay - I doubt that's why he wants to see you - Try not to worry about your appointment - I'm sure it will be just a follow up appointment. Take care Mrs xxx (Hope you are getting very drunk this weekend!)     

Oh & thanks for the advice Kay&Emma!

As for me and dh - I am so emotional at the moment - can't get my head around our news after trying for 9 and a half years     
Getting some af style discomfort but hope this is what I should be expecting to feel at the mo!


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

So pleased for you g.s! When I last got a BFP I had AF type feelings for ages (and some bleeding) so don't worry it's a good sign! I think it has a lot to do with your womb stretching for the baby.

Kay I'm sure the doctor just wants to see you to follow up, perhaps might suggest that gene checking thing they can do (expensive but I've heard it's made all the difference to some women). Really hope it goes okay.

Spicy fingers crossed for Monday.

Congratulations Marina! Hope you are feeling okay!

Lizzylou how are you feeling? Feeling sick? I am now, which pleases me no end! 

Hope everyone else is okay!

Lisa x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi just wanted to say thank you just poped onto this page and it has realy cheared me up with your explanations on your embies as i was very worried about mine but i see one of you had exacly same as i have just had put back and they got a positive so im feeling so much better i will no xmas day/boxing day its got to be a positive this time 
lizzylou i am so pleased for you theres no words to say apart from amazing just you make sure you look after yourselves whens your scan 
just wishing you all so much look and good health enjoy the sickness haha


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

We tested this morning and got BFN. Although I knew it hadn't worked we are totally gutted.

Thank you for all your support.

Lots of luck for everyone soon to test and all the BFP's on this thread.

Mac x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Mackie - So sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself & enjoy Christmas x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-  so sorry to hear your news honey....try to have a good xmas and do all those things you couldnt do because of ivf   lets hope 2007 is your year


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

I haven't tested yet, but I woke this morning and have some bleeding, not full AF yet but I think its over, have blood test tomorrow with results on Tuesday.  Will let you know.

Thanks for all your good wishes xxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hope you are ok Spicy xxx

Wait until Tuesday before thinking it's over - you just never know.


----------

